# The Mystery that is Herve



## blb (Nov 4, 2001)

Okay, I think it's time we try and solve once and for all this little macosx.com mystery...


----------



## .dev.lqd (Nov 4, 2001)

Babelfish all the way.


----------



## Jadey (Nov 4, 2001)

Hrm, I think it's a combination of imperfect english, late night experiments with babelfish, and the obsessed with typing scenario. Herve himself has posted on many occassions that this is a good place for "typelessons". I also think he may be insane, so I voted "other". Insane in a good, entertaining Jadey and others type of way. I also think he's a Microsoft conspiracy theorist.


----------



## sithious (Nov 4, 2001)

*lol* 

whatever the reasons, herve is always entertaining and seems to be a real friendly dude! i always read his new threads first ...


----------



## RacerX (Nov 4, 2001)

I'm going to have to go with the experiment one. Reading his posts makes me feel like a rat trapped in a maze!  

An alternative theory is that he is trying to catch up with the Admiral on total number of posts.


----------



## Jadey (Nov 4, 2001)

Actually Herve did make a post before that supports your alternative theory, RacerX.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 4, 2001)

> An alternative theory is that he is trying to catch up with the Admiral on
> total number of posts




Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha  
When I read the contents of this thread, the poll and the above quote, I just fell down laughing!  No wonder I am having such a good time here 

We  here is my theory.
Herve is actually a bot programmed by some finnish Computer Science student that doesnt really have a good grasp of english, but he likes to type (since he is a CS student).  He needs to post in english so the bot ties into the babelfish mainframe of translation in an attempt to create some sort of meaningful post in order to counter my number of posts.

I;ve heard that finnish has some 27-odd cases so it would be quite hard to translate it machine-wise, esecially teh idiomstic expressions 

Ahhh.. I still cant stop laughing :-D


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Nov 4, 2001)

The threads with pictures just make me want to cry. I can't put any kind of logic to his posts.

I think he does a great thing for the forum though. Two people might be having a heated debate, and sure enough, interjected is a post by herve that has nothing to do with the topic, and sometimes it doesnt even have anything to with computers! 

My personal theory:

Herve is actually a hyper-inteligent computer user, who speaks english as a first language , but is so smart that he can trick us all into thinking that his a bot or a person from finland.

I bet he's laughing his ass off now.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Nov 4, 2001)

Just for fun i translated my last post into german and then translated it back (no finnish):


The threads with figures leave me even cry to require. I cannot set type logic to its posts. I think that he does a large thing for the forum. Two people could have a lively debate, and surely enough, interjected are a post by herve, which does not have anything to do with the topic and sometimes have it doesnt even everything also to the computers! My personal theory: Herve is really hyper+ inteligent inteligent computer user, who speaks English as the first language, but is so intelligent that he us all into thinking would amount to can seins OFFERED or a person of Finland. I bet that he laughs away now its donkey.

I love that last line, classic herve.


----------



## blb (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *Just for fun i translated my last post into german and then translated it back (no finnish):
> 
> ...
> ...



That's a great line, we should have bumper stickers with that...people driving and trying to figure that out, that could be scary though.  Maybe not bumper stickers.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 4, 2001)

** home simpson laugh **

You guys DONT KNOW how much I am laughing now... this is so hilarious 
LEt me translate my post above and see what comes out 


English --> German --> French --> English gives:

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, when I fell the contents from this wire which read a coordination and the line of statement mentioned above, me precisely to the bottom the laughter! Of miracle I do not have a good moment here am to us my theory here. 
Herve is true C A OFFERED which is programmed by a participant of Finnish data-processing course that doesnt has really a good range of English, but he can write (since it is Kursteilnehmer ). It must thus announce in English in the equality bOT in that of babelfishgrossrechner translation to provide it a sorting of the expressive station, to be contrary with my number of the stations. I;ve heard which has Finnish the cases a 27-odd, therefore it would be ziemlich hard, it intelligently to translate esecially the expressions idiomatic 




------

Holly 
That is hilarious 


Admiral


----------



## scruffy (Nov 4, 2001)

It's zen.


----------



## Jadey (Nov 4, 2001)

BWAHAHAHAHAH!  I hereby change my vote to Hyper-intelligent pan-dimensional being using Babelfish.

Ya know there was similar topic to this months ago (in macaddict magazine i believe) where the staff was using babelfish to translate lyrics to songs from english -> any other language -> back to english again. The results were hilarious!

All of this reminds me of www.engrish.com


----------



## Klink (Nov 4, 2001)

I think absurd Herve should be appreciated as one of those unsolved mysteries of macosx.com.


----------



## sithious (Nov 5, 2001)

... just translated my last post into spanish and back again ...
the last line is grand!  

what the reasons, herve are entertaining and always seem to be true a comfortable type! 
I read always its new cords of spiral first...

thank you, babelfish, thank you!


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2001)

Not understand why think you that herve from finland are. Am I finland from and this anwer is written finnish in and then straight translated english in. See you that if Herve would be finland from then the posts be would even more strange.


----------



## tagliatelle (Nov 8, 2001)

obsessed with typing, so types anything to improve proficiency


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 27, 2002)

What is Hervé's native language

(Hervé, since you love to reply, could you answer me? thanks...)


----------



## genghiscohen (Jun 27, 2002)

Click,
Hyvää päivää!  I think I have the ultimate babelfishy translation.  I took your English-with-Finnish-grammar, translated it into Finnish on InterTrans, then translated the result back into English:

No apprehend anythbly consider you that numb from Finland are. Am I - LETTER Finland from and this answer is written Acne in and then straight translated english in. See you that if Numb be Finland from then pitch be even more strange.


----------



## xoot (Jun 28, 2002)

He is very creative and imaginative and unique. He has Herveism. 

But the babelfish theory is more likely.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

Has anyone seen Hervé lately? he hasn't posted in a really long time it seems...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

UPDATE: Hervé has reincarnated in the form of "tree" over at Macfora...


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, at least I will always be here...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 1, 2002)

Hervé is back, so we don't need you anymore xoot...


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

No, you still need me. I'm an active member and elite of MacOSX.com. No one would want me to go.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 2, 2002)

if you say so xoot...
j/k, we don't want you to leave


----------



## xoot (Jul 2, 2002)

So, Herve says that he will type anything to improve his proficiency. Let me try that:

Hi i'm xoot and i'm very cool but purple elephants just don't make it on my turkey meat loaf.

Whoa...


----------

